# Squid configuration to block video/audio streaming



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2012)

```
# streaming download
acl fails rep_mime_type ^.*mms.*
acl fails rep_mime_type ^.*ms-hdr.*
acl fails rep_mime_type ^.*x-fcs.*
acl fails rep_mime_type ^.*x-ms-asf.*
acl fails2 urlpath_regex dvrplayer mediastream mms://
acl fails2 urlpath_regex \.asf$ \.afx$ \.flv$ \.swf$
acl deny_rep_mime_flashvideo rep_mime_type -i video/flv
acl deny_rep_mime_shockwave rep_mime_type -i ^application/x-shockwave-flash$
acl x-type req_mime_type -i ^application/octet-stream$
acl x-type req_mime_type -i application/octet-stream
acl x-type req_mime_type -i ^application/x-mplayer2$
acl x-type req_mime_type -i application/x-mplayer2
acl x-type req_mime_type -i ^application/x-oleobject$
acl x-type req_mime_type -i application/x-oleobject
acl x-type req_mime_type -i application/x-pncmd
acl x-type req_mime_type -i ^video/x-ms-asf$

acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i ^application/octet-stream$
acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i application/octet-stream
acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i ^application/x-mplayer2$
acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i application/x-mplayer2
acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i ^application/x-oleobject$
acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i application/x-oleobject
acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i application/x-pncmd
acl x-type2 rep_mime_type -i ^video/x-ms-asf$
http_reply_access deny deny_rep_mime_flashvideo
http_reply_access deny deny_rep_mime_shockwave

#streaming files
http_access deny fails
http_reply_access deny fails
http_access deny fails2
http_reply_access deny fails2
http_access deny x-type
http_reply_access deny x-type
http_access deny x-type2
http_reply_access deny x-type2
```

Hi friends, I have implemented above acl and it's worked fine but it blocks some files while download eg. .zip, .exe, .rar please tell me how to allow/unblock this file to be downloaded as well as how can I give rights to any particular user IP to pass through this acl? Means he can able to download all video / streaming on his machine. Please help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2012)

Nothing FreeBSD-specific about this, try the Squid FAQ or a Squid forum. Are you even using FreeBSD?


----------

